# MAC Stars 'n' Rockets vs Milani Shock



## Rockette13 (Jan 4, 2008)

LEFT: MAC Stars 'n' Rockets
RIGHT: Milani Shock

Link to pic

Stars 'n' Rockets is slightly pinker, while Shock is more purple with more shimmer.

Hope this helps someone!!!


----------

